

How do I remember all my usernames & passwords? - chefsurfing
http://www.n8w.com/wp/6724

======
jeffool
I've recently turned to a password manager site. I know that won't work for
common users, as the thought of signing into a second site takes waaay too
long... But is there any reason a more tech savvy person wouldn't?

------
chefsurfing
For passwords Nate suggests combining values from the name of the site with
memorized values. Any security experts know if this will result in a reliable
level of security?

------
n8w
this isn't bullet proof .. but will counter lots of automated attacks ... plus
you would have to know the credentials for at least to sites and then try two
figure out the algorithm

